# Wireless Adapters for Subwoofers?



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings one and all,

I have come across an offering from several different companies (Martin Logan,SVS) for a 2.4 GHZ wireless adapter that connects to the preamp and the subwoofer. Has anyone ever used these? What level of degradation, if any, did you experience.

The idea of a wireless link would be great in the home theater I am building as it would allow total flexibility on subwoofer placement.

Thanks all,

~Matthew


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I personally don't own a wireless sub adapter, but I've heard many people that have used them especially from outlaw audio and SVS. from what I've understood, there isn't really any loss of sound quality are performance in using those. I'm actually thinking of picking one up myself instead of running 100' of cable through my attic and walls.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto, haven't used them as I'm all wired, but several Shacksters have reported no signal/quality loss.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Be aware some people have reported that a 2.4 ghz wireless signal will interfere with smart phones and wireless routers.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

True statement, Mike. I run my network at 5GHz for that reason. I get noise in the wireless phones at 2.4.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> Be aware some people have reported that a 2.4 ghz wireless signal will interfere with smart phones and wireless routers.


and other electronics too. there's a LOOOOOOOOT of stuff still on the 2.4 ghz band


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

This one from Outlaw Audio might do the trick. According to the description, it performs with minimal interference from 2.4 GHZ appliances and devices.

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/OAW3.html

Thoughts?

~Matthew


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The Martin Logan SW-1 (I think) is proprietary to the dynamo 700/100/1500 subs. It now ships with them and works wonderfully!

I have no personal experience with the SVS. 

Speaker Craft used to sell a great little rear-wireless kit that could also be used as a wireless LFE for about $200. 

We sell a $60 kit at our big blue box from RocketFish that does a surprisingly good job and has saved our installers on multiple occasions.

With any wireless kit you'll introduce a slight delay in audio (but room correction will mostly solve that issue) and everyone's home is different; so you'll need to experiment with a kit in your home to see if it works for you.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Rabb-byte,

My system is as follows:

FR & FL: Martin Logan Ethos
Center: Martin Logan Stage X
SR & SL: Martin Logan Vanquish
RR & RL: Martin Logan Vanquish
Subwoofers (2): SVS PB13 - Ultra

SVS has a solution for $79.99 that may work for me. It does emit at 2.4 GHZ, which, according to some of the responses on this site, could be problematic with other technologies working on the same frequency.

The main reason I want to go wireless is portability. I want to move the subwoofers around the room to find that perfect "sweet spot". Another option I may look into is purchasing one of the SVS wireless adapters, move my subwoofers around until they are in perfect position, then hard wire.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Stereo base on its own can help minimize modes in the room you just need to run both in mono not left/right or front/back. That said you won't know if you you're getting interference till you try.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Decision made: I am purchasing the SVS wireless adapters. SVS has a 45 day return policy so it seems like a safe bet.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

MLGamer said:


> Decision made: I am purchasing the SVS wireless adapters. SVS has a 45 day return policy so it seems like a safe bet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matthew


When you get it, you realize we expect a full review of it. Right? Lol


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> When you get it, you realize we expect a full review of it. Right? Lol


LOL...indeed

I will provide the review in English and Spanish! Of course there will only be two options: "it works", "it doesn't work" !

Matthew


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

MLGamer said:


> LOL...indeed
> 
> I will provide the review in English and Spanish! Of course there will only be two options: "it works", "it doesn't work" !
> 
> Matthew


Lol, ya you right!


----------



## copyssassni (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree with this SVS has a solution for $79.99 that may work for me. It does emit at 2.4 GHZ, which, according to some of the responses on this site, could be problematic with other technologies working on the same frequency.








The main reason I want to go wireless is portability. I want to move the subwoofers around the room to find that perfect "sweet spot". Another option I may look into is purchasing one of the SVS wireless adapters, move my subwoofers around until they are in perfect position, then hard wire.


----------

